# *** Introducing the 034Motorsport Rear Trailing Arm Spherical Bearing Upgrade Kit ***



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Introductory Special: ENDED* 
 
_We're pleased to introduce the 034Motorsport Rear Trailing Arm Spherical Bearing Upgrade Kit for Volkswagen MkV/MkVI and Audi 8J/8P! These kits are in stock and ready to ship!_ :thumbup: 

*Retail:* $250 + Shipping 

*Introductory Special:* $195 + Shipping 

_Introductory Special pricing will be limited to the first 10 buyers!_ 

​ 
The 034Motorsport Rear Trailing Arm Spherical Bearing Upgrade Kit for Volkswagen MkV/MkVI and Audi 8J/8P is designed to replace the factory rubber bushings, resulting in improved handling, and more predictable and precise cornering. 

Factory rubber rear trailing arm bushings deflect under load, causing the rear end to feel vague and loose, as well as leading to improper suspension geometry and increased understeer. This becomes especially apparent when cornering on uneven surfaces, where the back of the car can feel floaty or unpredictable. The same exact rubber bushing was used by Audi/Volkswagen on a variety of applications, from the Volkswagen Rabbit to the Audi TT RS, leaving much to be desired by enthusiasts and competitive drivers alike. 

This kit replaces the rubber bushings with motorsport-quality Aurora Spherical Bearings, which allow for proper articulation without any deflection, ensuring precise handling, and confidence-inspiring road feel. Unlike polyurethane bushings, spherical bearings allow for full suspension articulation without binding, while completely eliminating slop from bushing flex. 

​ 
*Features:* 

Genuine Aurora Spherical Bearings Featuring Teflon Race Lining 
Billet Aluminum Bearing Holders - Anodized Black 
Billet Aluminum Bearing Spacers - Anodized Black 
Simple Press-In Installation 
Improved Handling & Road Feel 
More Precise & Predictable Handling 
Fully Rebuildable 
*Fitment:* 

2005 - 2013 Audi A3/S3/RS3 (8P) 
2007 - 2013 Audi TT/TTS/TTRS (8J) 
2007 - 2009 Volkswagen Eos (MkV) 
2010 - 2013 Volkswagen Eos (MkVI) 
2006 - 2009 Volkswagen Golf/Jetta/GTI/GLI/Rabbit/R32 (MkV) 
2010 - 2013 Volkswagen Golf/Jetta/GTI/GLI/Rabbit/R (MkVI) 
2006 - 2013 Volkswagen Passat
2008 - 2013 Volkwagen Tiguan 
*Installation Instructions:*

Click Here!
*Replaces:* 

1K0505541D 
*Click here to order!* 

Feel free to contact me via email or PM if you have any questions!


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

Ready to ship?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

nj_v-dub said:


> Ready to ship?


Yes, we have them on the shelf and ready to go!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Any downsides to these? I would expect a bit more NVH from them but any new handling traits to be aware of? Will the car transition to lift oversteer more abruptly with these than with the factory rubber bushings?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Any downsides to these? I would expect a bit more NVH from them but any new handling traits to be aware of? Will the car transition to lift oversteer more abruptly with these than with the factory rubber bushings?


There's actually no noticeable NVH transfer into the cabin. 

It won't drastically cause the car to oversteer, but the rear end will feel much more responsive and predictable. There's a lot of deflection that gets eliminated back there, so you can tell what the back of the car is doing much more clearly. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! 6 kits left at the introductory pricing! :thumbup:


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi there,

Have your sway bar and sway bar links (yet to fit), just wondering what would be the effect of fitting all three items?

Cheers,
matt


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> There's actually no noticeable NVH transfer into the cabin.
> 
> It won't drastically cause the car to oversteer, but the rear end will feel much more responsive and predictable. There's a lot of deflection that gets eliminated back there, so you can tell what the back of the car is doing much more clearly. :thumbup:


Sounds good and yes that lateral movement at the rear can be unsettling.
Any plans to do sphericals for the front control arms?


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

What does NVH means?

Also,I'm concerned with a harsher ride and more noise in the cabin...


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

TTracing said:


> What does NVH means?
> 
> Also,I'm concerned with a harsher ride and more noise in the cabin...


NVH is Noise, Vibration, Harshness


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Sounds good and yes that lateral movement at the rear can be unsettling.
> Any plans to do sphericals for the front control arms?


We have a lot in the works for the RS, with even more track-oriented suspension components coming soon. 



TTracing said:


> What does NVH means?
> 
> Also,I'm concerned with a harsher ride and more noise in the cabin...


That's exactly what NVH is, and these don't introduce any into the cabin. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Only one set left at the introductory price! Grab it before it's gone. 

Here's a quick picture from a set we shipped installed in new trailing arms:


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ordered!


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> Only one set left at the introductory price! Grab it before it's gone.


Done! Ship on, dude.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders, everyone! The introductory special has ended, but we still have plenty of these left on the shelf, ready to ship!


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

Bump on this question...

Hi there,

Have your sway bar and sway bar links (yet to fit), just wondering what would be the effect of fitting all three items?

Cheers,
matt


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

jibbed said:


> Bump on this question...
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> ...


Hi Matt,

Sorry I missed it! They sway bar and end links will provide more neutral handling, with less understeer. 

These bushings will prevent the rear suspension from moving around due to deflection in the rubber, making it more responsive, and getting rid of the vague "floating" feel that comes from the back of the car when driven hard through corners and over uneven surfaces.

Overall, will all 3 items fitted, you will be able to manipulate the rear of the car much easier, with really good response.

Thanks!


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Fedex delivered today. Do you have installation guide or pointers? Nothing provided in the shipment and I find nothing linked on the website.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

LongviewTx said:


> Fedex delivered today. Do you have installation guide or pointers? Nothing provided in the shipment and I find nothing linked on the website.


 We don't have installation instructions at the moment, but we can make some if needed.  

You just remove the rear trailing arms, press out the old bushings, clean up the trailing arm (if needed) with the provided sanding drum, press in the new spherical RTAB assembly, and reinstall the arm with the new bearing assembly. :thumbup: 

All in all, it should take ~1.5 hours for someone who hasn't doe it before. 

I'll see if I can get pictures of the next install we do here! In the meantime, feel free to PM me if you need any help.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Good thanks, that should suffice.


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the reply!  

Will see how I go with the bits I've got. 

I imagine you'll be hearing from me shortly.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We don't have installation instructions at the moment, but we can make some if needed.
> 
> You just remove the rear trailing arms, press out the old bushings, clean up the trailing arm (if needed) with the provided sanding drum, press in the new spherical RTAB assembly, and reinstall the arm with the new bearing assembly. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


 Does one need to replace any one time use bolts when doing the R&R of the trailing arms? I know that VW lists just about every bolt as one time use in the MK6 GTI factory service manual... Of course I gave up on that when working on my 11 GTI after doing multiple suspension installs/modifications, just didn't look like there was any issue with reuse. The bolts in question weren't being torqued passed yield, though it could be a possible issue of self locking nuts. Thought I would ask your opinion, since you deal with many customers. 

Note, I always replace some bolts which are clearly one time use (ex: torque to yield point) or that are critical for safety. For example: flywheel bolts, wheel bearing bolts, rear most front sub frame bolts, etc. 

Thanks 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

None of the bolts removed while removing the rear trailing arm are torque-to-yield, and they're fine to reuse. :thumbup:


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

Do you need to realign the rear suspension?


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

TTracing said:


> Do you need to realign the rear suspension?


Good question indeed...

I would recommend you at least get the Geo checked...whenever you make any changes to the suspension directly or indirectly (excluding changing tyre/wheels etc). In any case it should cost nothing to check. I get mine Geo checked once every 3-mths...takes 30-mins for the tyre shop to set the car up to check and IF it is out I get it corrected.

Well worth...


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! These are now back in stock and ready to ship. :thumbup:


----------

